# Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Hello Community, 

da es meine erste Wasserkühlung ist, bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz wie ich die die Kühlkörper mid den Radiatoren verbinden soll.

Also das Case: Coolermaster Cosmos S (trible-radi im deckel, single radi außen an der rückseite)

Board: Asus Striker II Extreme ( ja ich weiß scheiß ddr3.. und genau so teuer)

CPU: q9450 oder x3350

Graka's: 2x 8800 gtx

also die eigentliche frage ist, wie ich die beiden radis einbaun soll.

ursprünglich geplant war so:

Pumpe-gtx1-gtx2-board-cpu-120radi-360radi-agb-pumpe

doch dan bekommt die cpu das ganze heiße wasser, den er hängt als letztes im kühlsystem.

jetzt habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich den 120er radi zwischen board und cpu hängen sollte, wäre das besser?
das problem ist dabei nur, das der cosmos nur 2 wakü-schläuche-ausgänge hat, und das ich dan mehr schlauch benötigen würde, sprich sieht dan nciht so sauber aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

also ich würde den singleradi zwischen grakas udn bord hängen, bord ist nicht so warm, das heizt nicht so stark udn die cpu macht hinterher die meiste wärme 

wobei auch die 2 gtx nicht gerade abwärmesparer sind, eine aufteilung dual dual wäre besser gewesen 

pumpe-gtx1-gtx2-120mmradi-bord-cpu-trippleradi-

so würd ichs machen,
mal sehen was die wasserspezialisten da sagen


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Das Wasser in einer Wakü erreicht zwischen wärmsten und kältestem Punkt in der Regel eine maximale Temperaturdifferenz von 0,5°C.Selbst ruyven mit seinem Monsterkreislauf spricht von fast nicht messbaren Unetrschieden. 

Demnach tut es der CPU nichts erst nach Grakas und Board dran zu sein.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur dass der AGB im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe positioniert ist und der weg nach unten geht, da die typischen Wakü-Pumpen kein Wasser ansaugen können.

In der aktuellen PCGHX ist übrigens ein schönes Wakü-Special in welchem auch so Fragen wie deine gerade beantwortet werden.

P.S. Meiner CPU gehts auch prächtig im von einer HD2900XT vorgeheizten Wasser.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 16.04.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde den singleradi zwischen grakas udn bord hängen, bord ist nicht so warm, das heizt nicht so stark udn die cpu macht hinterher die meiste wärme
> 
> wobei auch die 2 gtx nicht gerade abwärmesparer sind, eine aufteilung dual dual wäre besser gewesen
> 
> ...



hmm.. ja stimmt.

wegen dem dual-dual.. ja, ich habe auch schon über trible-trible- nachgedacht, doch ich wüsste nicht wo ich die hinbaue, ohne groß umzubauen.  

aber danke schon mal.

aja, und bevor ichs vergesse einen guten cpu-kühlkörper bräuchte ich nocht, hätte da jemand was für mich? also eine empfehlung


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 16.04.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> aja, und bevor ichs vergesse einen guten cpu-kühlkörper bräuchte ich nocht, hätte da jemand was für mich? also eine empfehlung


Die beiden Top-Modelle sind der Ek-Supreme und der Ybris A.C.S. .
Ersterer ist wesentlich restriktiver als Nr. 2, braucht dafür aber von vorne rein nicht so viel Pumpenleistung.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 16.04.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wasser in einer Wakü erreicht zwischen wärmsten und kältestem Punkt in der Regel eine maximale Temperaturdifferenz von 0,5°C.Selbst ruyven mit seinem Monsterkreislauf spricht von fast nicht messbaren Unetrschieden.
> 
> Demnach tut es der CPU nichts erst nach Grakas und Board dran zu sein.
> 
> ...



mhm, danke für den tip, also die pcghx werde ich mir holen.

das ist ja interessant, dass da keine größeren temp-unterschiede herrschen.

ja, also der agb ist in einem laufwerk-schacht verbaut, und die pumpe arbeitet am case-boden, also für die höhendifferenz ist gesorgt  

aber die 2 radis müssten schon reichen um noch genügend spielraum für oc zu haben, oder? denn das wird hauptsächlich angestrebt?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 16.04.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 16.04.2008 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm.. Nr.2 sieht interessant aus. danke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

das ist auch ne frage der lautstärke 
radiatoren im passivbetrieb tauschen halt weniger wärme aus als radies mit schnelldrehenden lüftern,
für ein bissel oc wirds locker reichen,  extrellösungen sehen ein bissel anders aus, aber

aquatduct 360xt mit 3 120er lüftern reichen sogar für n skulltrail , sogesehen.... das dürfte reichen


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 16.04.2008 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch ne frage der lautstärke
> radiatoren im passivbetrieb tauschen halt weniger wärme aus als radies mit schnelldrehenden lüftern,
> für ein bissel oc wirds locker reichen,  extrellösungen sehen ein bissel anders aus, aber
> 
> aquatduct 360xt mit 3 120er lüftern reichen sogar für n skulltrail , sogesehen.... das dürfte reichen




als extrem lösung ist das natürlich eh nicht gedacht.
und beide radis werden mit 4 s-flex (1200rpm) gekühlt. die hängen an einer zalman lüftersteuerung, also die lautstärle sollte sich so auch in den griff bekommen lassen.

wenn ich dan die cpu auch hab, werden ich mal testen, den die beiden gtx möchte ich schon gern mit ~650/1700/1000 Mhz laufen lassen und die cpu auch auf min. 3.5 ... hoffe die komponenten reichen.. wenn nicht schraube ich mir noch einen single-radi in den boden des case.

und falls das auch zu wenig ist, werde ich wie angfangs geplant einen 2tn kreislauf einbaun, sprich die karten extra kühlen, und cpu+board extra.

Was anderes, reicht eine innovatek HPPS Plus ? schon oder? nur bei einem trible und 2 single bin ich mir dan nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Zu den Radis: 
Wenn ich ein bisschen Saft gebe Pendelt sich mein System mit Single+Triple Radi bei 1000RPM Lüftern so um ca. 7°C über Raumtemperatur ein. Allerdings habe ich nur eine Graka vom Kaliber "Brutaler Stromfresser" und einen relativ kühlen Intel-Chip statt einen der nForce Hitzköpfe. 

Ein mal 120mm*120mmm mehr könnte also wirklich nicht schaden, ist aber kein absolutes muss.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 16.04.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Radis:
> Wenn ich ein bisschen Saft gebe Pendelt sich mein System mit Single+Triple Radi bei 1000RPM Lüftern so um ca. 7°C über Raumtemperatur ein. Allerdings habe ich nur eine Graka vom Kaliber "Brutaler Stromfresser" und einen relativ kühlen Intel-Chip statt einen der nForce Hitzköpfe.
> 
> Ein mal 120mm*120mmm mehr könnte also wirklich nicht schaden, ist aber kein absolutes muss.




also 2x120x120 ? den 1x tiple und ein single sind ja schon sicher?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 16.04.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was anderes, reicht eine innovatek HPPS Plus ? schon oder? nur bei einem trible und 2 single bin ich mir dan nicht mehr so sicher.



eheim1046&derivate (ich persönlich rate eher zu den 12v versionen von watercool oder aquacomputer) reicht für mehr, als man denkt - wenn man den richtigen kühler hat.
kenne da keinen direkten vergleichstest mit dem ybris, aber rein vom aufbau her würde ich schätzen, dass der ek bei nem großen kreislauf und so einer vergleichsweise schwachen (und leisen) pumpe die bessere wahl ist.

ich betreibe jedenfalls deutlich restriktiveres an meiner 230v eheim und hab mehr als gute temperaturen.


Spoiler



übrigens mit durchaus messbaren temperaturunterschieden -3 bis 4°-, aber dass ist immer noch nichts, was einen dazu veranlassen sollte, die reihenfolge in einem vermutlich doppelt so schnellen kreislauf zu ändern


----------



## Bigflut (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Zwei Radiatoren macht nur Sinn wenn man Passiv kühlt aber wenn man 120er Lüfter verwendet ist der zweite Radiator komplett umsonst und reine Geld verschwendung. Weil selbst wenn du OC machen willst reicht das locker da dein Wasser nie 60 °C ereichen wird wo das Motherbord abschaltet oder geschweige dem von der Grafikkarte weil die schaltet erst bei 105°C ab. Ein 360 Radi mit drei leisen 120 Lüftern ist ausreichend und trübt die geile obtik von deinem Gehäuse durch den zweiten der hinten raussteht. Ich weiß von was ich schreibe hab das selbe Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung.Welche RAM hast du?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.04.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 16.04.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhm, also sollte den ek nehmen?

und wieso " vermutlich doppelt so schnell" würde ich den kleinen radi zwischen graka und board hängen, wäre der weg ja viel länger, nicht kürzer?


----------



## Bigflut (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Lass denn kleineren Radiator weck dann hast du nicht so einen langen Weg und hast einen höheren Durchfluss da umso mehr Komponeten dazwischen hängen das Wasser umso mehr abgebremmst wird und dies sich wieder negativ auf die Temaratur auswirkt.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Bigflut am 17.04.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Radiatoren macht nur Sinn wenn man Passiv kühlt aber wenn man 120er Lüfter verwendet ist der zweite Radiator komplett umsonst und reine Geld verschwendung. Weil selbst wenn du OC machen willst reicht das locker da dein Wasser nie 60 °C ereichen wird wo das Motherbord abschaltet oder geschweige dem von der Grafikkarte weil die schaltet erst bei 105°C ab. Ein 360 Radi mit drei leisen 120 Lüftern ist ausreichend und trübt die geile obtik von deinem Gehäuse durch den zweiten der hinten raussteht. Ich weiß von was ich schreibe hab das selbe Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung.Welche RAM hast du?




aha. naja ich hätte schon vor anständig zu übertakten.   
also so ziemlich das maximum aus den komponenten zu holen.

und es sind ja doch immerhin 2 gtx, 1 nforce-chip, und ein quad, und da reicht nur ein triple-radi?   

aja mein ram: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a316495.html


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Bigflut am 17.04.2008 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass denn kleineren Radiator weck dann hast du nicht so einen langen Weg und hast einen höheren Durchfluss da umso mehr Komponeten dazwischen hängen das Wasser umso mehr abgebremmst wird und dies sich wieder negativ auf die Temaratur auswirkt.




also ich will ihn ja eh vor dem triple radi hängen, da wäre der weg nicht viel mehr.
und eigentlich müsste ich bessere kühlleistung haben, doer etwa nicht?


----------



## olstyle (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, also sollte den ek nehmen?


Genau, aber denk dran auf die S775 only Befestigung zu bestehen da die Universalhalterung nicht auf das von dir gewählte Board passt.


> und wieso " vermutlich doppelt so schnell" würde ich den kleinen radi zwischen graka und board hängen, wäre der weg ja viel länger, nicht kürzer?


Das war ein Vergleich zwischen seinem und deinem Kreislauf. Also das was er da an Unterschieden misst ist mehr oder weniger einmalig da das Wasser bei "normalen" Waküs wie von dir und mir wesentlich schneller("vermutlich doppelt so schnell") unterwegs ist.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 17.04.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, danke, werd ich mitbestellen    habe mich eh geärgert das gerade bei meinem board diese halterung notwendig ist^^

achso, ok, is klar, ich würde mal gerne bilder von seiner wakü sehn, und auch von deiner


----------



## Bigflut (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

Wie gesagt das wäre nur eine Geld verschwendung da sich die Wassertemparatur einpendelt bei einem bestimmten wert. Die Wassertemparatur ,,Vor'' und ,,Nach'' dem Radiator unterscheiden sich nur sehr gering unter 1°C.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Bigflut am 17.04.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt das wäre nur eine Geld verschwendung da sich die Wassertemparatur einpendelt bei einem bestimmten wert. Die Wassertemparatur ,,Vor'' und ,,Nach'' dem Radiator unterscheiden sich nur sehr gering unter 1°C.



ja das hab ich schon verstanden, dass es egal ist, wo ich den radi hinbaue, doch, wenn ich den single radi vor dem triple-radi hänge kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das das schelchter kühlt, da da dan doch viel mehr fläche zum wärmetauschn da ist, oder etwa nicht? 

aber das wär natürlich toll, wenn ich auch ohen den single. die gleichen ergebnisse hätte...  

nur ich habe bedenken meine hardware dan aufs max. übertakten kann,


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

@bigflut: kannst du mir bilder von deinem zeigen?   

würde mich interessiern wie das in nem cosmos s aussieht  

und vor allem würde ich gerne welche von olstyle und ruyven


----------



## Bigflut (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

  Also Bilder kann ich dir schon vom Gehäuse Pumpe und Radi zeigen nur is der komplett zerlegt weil ich paar sachen ändere wie Schläuse und so weiter und in der Arbeit muss ich nur eine Halterung Bauen für meine Pumpe das die komplett Entkoppelt ist.Da sieht man im moment ned viel.
Schlechter würden 2 Radiatoren nicht kühlen aber auch ned besser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das hab ich schon verstanden, dass es egal ist, wo ich den radi hinbaue, doch, wenn ich den single radi vor dem triple-radi hänge kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das das schelchter kühlt, da da dan doch viel mehr fläche zum wärmetauschn da ist, oder etwa nicht?



mit einem zusätzlichen radiator wird die temperatur definitiv besser, das ist richtig.
gibt genug tests mit kühlern mit verschiedenen pumpen, bei denen selbst eine halbierung der pumpleistung nur ein paar ° unterschied macht.
ein zusätzlicher single hat aber nur sehr, sehr wenig einfluss auf den gesamtwiederstand, wird also höchstens ein paar zehntel ° leistungsverlust aufgrund der schwachen strömung verursachen.
im gegenzu aber vielleicht 1-2° temperaturverbesserung durch die zusätzliche oberfläche.

ein paar kümmerliche reste (kennt jemand nen zuverlässigen host?) der bilder meiner wakü gibts unter dem link in meiner signatur - sehr viel hat sich im rechner auch nicht geändert.
bei den radiatoren hat sich mehr getan - bilder dazu in meinem my-pcgh profil (klick auf den usernamen), da gibts auch ne komplettaufnahme des systems.

mit etwas glück gibts dieses jahr mal ein ordentliches update meines profils - die entwicklung eines neuen netzteil- und eines festplattenkühler sind bereits abgeschlossen, wenn ich jetzt noch einen finde, der sie mir fertigt, wäre das sicherlich ein update des internen teils wert.
der externe bekommt n update, sobald meine neue radiatorhalterung ("schreibtisch"  ) fertig ist - kann sich nur noch um monate handeln


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				Bigflut am 17.04.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bilder kann ich dir schon vom Gehäuse Pumpe und Radi zeigen nur is der komplett zerlegt weil ich paar sachen ändere wie Schläuse und so weiter und in der Arbeit muss ich nur eine Halterung Bauen für meine Pumpe das die komplett Entkoppelt ist.Da sieht man im moment ned viel.
> Schlechter würden 2 Radiatoren nicht kühlen aber auch ned besser




du hast ja das selbe system wie ich es vorher aufgezählt habe?!  

genau den selben ram, und das selbe board  

und eine fast gleiche cpu  

aber keine 2 gtx  

zu ruyven 





> mit einem zusätzlichen radiator wird die temperatur definitiv besser, das ist richtig.
> gibt genug tests mit kühlern mit verschiedenen pumpen, bei denen selbst eine halbierung der pumpleistung nur ein paar ° unterschied macht.
> ein zusätzlicher single hat aber nur sehr, sehr wenig einfluss auf den gesamtwiederstand, wird also höchstens ein paar zehntel ° leistungsverlust aufgrund der schwachen strömung verursachen.
> im gegenzu aber vielleicht 1-2° temperaturverbesserung durch die zusätzliche oberfläche.



ok, also auf diese 1-2 grad kann ich wirklich veruchten, also ich kaufe mir nur einen black ice gt 360 mit 3 sflex  dazu hpps +, 2xWatercool HK GPU-X² 8800, und den ek cpu-kühlkörper ja, und nen agb den ich in einn laufwerkschacht montieren kann.,

naja, solange es sich nur um monate handeln kann  .. kannst du dir ja noch zeit lassen  

naja, auf jeden fall danke für deine hilfe, und natürlcih danke an die olstyle und bigflut  

wenn ich dan beim zusammenbau schwierigkeiten habe, werde ich mich melden.

noch eine frage, steht interesse an einem Tagebuch ? also inkl wakü zusammenbau ?

EDIT: noch eine frage: da gibt es ja diesen agb, den man direkt an die hpps pumpe stecken kann. ist das nun eine bessere lösung als wie ein anderer agb?

aber olstyle sage vorhin, dass es besser sei wenn der agb höher als ide pumpe liegt, das ist ja dan nicht mehr wirklich der fall   

ist das mit dem eigentlich besser zu befüllen? bzw, wo befüllt man waküs mit anderen agb?! 

************************************************************************************

noch was: ich bin gerade am überlegen welche lüfter ich nehme, genauer gesagt welche sflex, die mit 800 rpm sicher nicht.

aber wenn ich 1600er nehme müsste ich die mit meiner zalman zm mfc 1 plus ja auch auf 800 rmp regeln können oder? und bei bedarf wieder auf die 1600, oder?

denn dan wären die 1600er die besten.

oder gäbe es da noch andere (vl blau beläuchtete aber trotzdem leise) alternative?

so noch was^^: wie leuchten die schläuche dan eigentlich so schön? also da muss ich ja diesen farb zusatz hinzufügen, doch um das wasser dan zum leuchten zu bringen, brauche ich blaulicht-röhren, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine frage, steht interesse an einem Tagebuch ? also inkl wakü zusammenbau ?



von meiner seite her nicht, ich weiß wie ne wakü zusammengebaut wird 



> EDIT: noch eine frage: da gibt es ja diesen agb, den man direkt an die hpps pumpe stecken kann. ist das nun eine bessere lösung als wie ein anderer agb?



er ist billiger, er ist einigermaßen kompakt.
aber er klebt an der ohnehin schon voluminösen pumpe und soviel platz an einer stelle muss man erstmal haben.
(und der deckel ist scheiße, ermöglicht kein randvolles befüllen - bei dem ohnehin nicht gerade großen ding ein nachteil)



> aber olstyle sage vorhin, dass es besser sei wenn der agb höher als ide pumpe liegt, das ist ja dan nicht mehr wirklich der fall



es geht nur darum, dass der wasserspiegel über der ansaugöffnung der pumpe liegt.



> ist das mit dem eigentlich besser zu befüllen? bzw, wo befüllt man waküs mit anderen agb?!



immer am agb.
was sich da am besten macht, hängt vom system ab - am wichtigsten ist die erreichbarkeit.
(natürlich ist ne große öffnung auch ganz nett und wenn mehr reingeht, muss man nicht so konitnuirlich kippen)




> noch was: ich bin gerade am überlegen welche lüfter ich nehme, genauer gesagt welche sflex, die mit 800 rpm sicher nicht.
> 
> aber wenn ich 1600er nehme müsste ich die mit meiner zalman zm mfc 1 plus ja auch auf 800 rmp regeln können oder? und bei bedarf wieder auf die 1600, oder?
> 
> denn dan wären die 1600er die besten.



die meisten leute nehmen 1200er (die sich genauso weit runterregeln lassen, wie die 800er) - reicht eigentlich auch vollkommen. (soll ja nicht laut werden  )
mit den 1600ern hab ich keine erfahrungen.



> oder gäbe es da noch andere (vl blau beläuchtete aber trotzdem leise) alternative?



es gibt keinen lüfter, der leiser ist - und alle, die knapp dahinterliegen, sind unbeleuchtet.



> so noch was^^: wie leuchten die schläuche dan eigentlich so schön? also da muss ich ja diesen farb zusatz hinzufügen, doch um das wasser dan zum leuchten zu bringen, brauche ich blaulicht-röhren, oder?



zum leuchten braucht man ne lichtquelle, dass stimmt schon mal.
wenns nicht nur angestrahlt sein soll, am besten ne uv-quelle und uv-aktive materialien.
i.d.r. sind hierbei entsprechende schläuche aber die bessere wahl im vergleich zu wasserzusätzen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

ok, danke danke  

also wird es wohl am besten sein ich nehme uv-aktive schläuche, und dazu noch ein paar kleine uv-lichtkathoden? und dan einfach destiliertes wasser winfüllen, und das leuchtet schön, oder wie?

wegen den agb, da gibt es ja manche die sind gschlossen, wie diese ganzen "bulleyes" die man dan in die laufwerkschächte einbaut, wo füllt man da das wasser ein? 

also wenn man mal vom optischen absieht, und genügend platz hat, kann man also auch den agb nehmen den man direkt an die pumpe steckt, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


EDIT:

man, schön langsam geht mir diese wasser zeug am A***+^^

jetzt weis ich wieder nicht welchen schlauch ich nehmen soll, PVC? mit 13/10 ? oder 10/ 8 ?
und welche tüllen brauche ich da wieder dazu? und wie viel? hiiilfee


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

so ich hätte mich jetzt für diesen Schlauch entschieden : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-PVC-13-10mm-UV-aktiv-blau--transparent-.html

ist der in ordnung? 

oder sollte ich besser einen dünneren/dickeren nehmen, wegen eventuellen problemen bei der verlegung, oder sonstigen schwierigkeiten?
aber ich dachte mir optisch sieht der sicher gut, aus. auch wegend er dicke.

den für den schlauch müssten ja die 1/4 " gewinde - tüllen passen, oder?

fragen über fragen.. 

und meine aller letzte frage: welche tüllen brauche ich den fürs striker?! die hat ja den wakü - körper vormontiert, doch was sind das für komische verbindungen, die das board hat?

so meine jetzige konstellation:

innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe + Entkopplungsset
Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehälter blau
Watercool HK GPU-X2 8800 GTS/GTX
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal + 775 halterung + Acrylic Top - Supreme
Black Ice GT STEALTH 360 Xflow
2x120mm Bitspower UV Fan - Blau / 3x Scythe S - flex 1200 rpm
Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) 3m
10x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle AG 1/4 / 6x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar AG 1/4

müsste jetzt alles passen, oder?

schhhhh....... habe gerade gelesn beim striker braucht man schlauch mit 8 mm innnendurchmesser, kann man da was machen? :-o


----------



## olstyle (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 05:05 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hätte mich jetzt für diesen Schlauch entschieden : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-PVC-13-10mm-UV-aktiv-blau--transparent-.html
> 
> ist der in ordnung?
> oder sollte ich besser einen dünneren/dickeren nehmen, wegen eventuellen problemen bei der verlegung, oder sonstigen schwierigkeiten?
> aber ich dachte mir optisch sieht der sicher gut, aus. auch wegend er dicke.


Mit 1,5mm Wandstärke ist der Auf jeden Fall knickstabil genug.
Mir persönlich reicht 8/11er. Wenn dir der dickere besser gefällt kannst du aber auch den nehmen.


> den für den schlauch müssten ja die 1/4 " gewinde - tüllen passen, oder?


Siehe Zubehör Link bei dem Schlauch:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3357_13-10mm--10x1-5mm--Anschraubt-lle-AG-1-4.html


> und meine aller letzte frage: welche tüllen brauche ich den fürs striker?! die hat ja den wakü - körper vormontiert, doch was sind das für komische verbindungen, die das board hat?


Das Striker hat Tüllen wo der Schlauch drauf gezogen und dann mit Schlauchschellen oder alternativ Kabelbindern befestigt wird. 
Am besten ist natürlich du hältst dich einfach an deren Größen-Vorgabe(unten schreibst du was mit 8mm Innendurchmesser, dann wäre es vielleicht besser 8/11er Schlauch zu nehmen).


> so meine jetzige konstellation:
> 
> innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe + Entkopplungsset
> Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehälter blau


Ich persönlich finde den Aufsteck-AGB ja unhandlich und hässlich, ansonsten keine Einwände. 





> Watercool HK GPU-X2 8800 GTS/GTX


Nehm doch den passenden EK-Kühler, dann hast du es einheitlich. Bei den Temps tuen die sich alle nicht viel.





> EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal + 775 halterung + Acrylic Top - Supreme


Bestell doch direkt das Plexi-Modell statt erst den Acetal-Deckel um ihn dann zu wechseln.


> Black Ice GT STEALTH 360 Xflow


Afaik ist der XFlow etwas schwächer als der normale Black Ice GT STEALTH und kostet dabei noch mehr. Wenn dir die Anschlüsse auf beiden Seiten nicht große Vorteile beim Schlauchverlegen bringen solltest du den normalen non-XFlow nehmen.


> 2x120mm Bitspower UV Fan - Blau / 3x Scythe S - flex 1200 rpm
> Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) 3m
> 10x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle AG 1/4 / 6x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar AG 1/4


Die Bitspower Lüfter kenne ich nicht, die S-Flex sind auf jeden Fall top. Zu Anschlüssen und Schlauch ist ja schon alles gesagt.

Vonwegen Bilder:
Die Tage wollte ich das ganze mal etwas verschönern. Im Moment sieht es immer noch fast genau so aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=7665&d=1202406028
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=7666&d=1202406051


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

also es würde mir ca 40 cm schlauch sparen. und es würde etwas besser aussehn. aber wenn di kühlleistung schlechter ist.. hm :-o 

ja, ich werde mir schon den dickeren schlauch nehmen, gefällt mir besser. muss ich halt noch schauen, wie ich das hinkriege mit dem striker. vl ein reduzier-stück selber basteln.

also besser gefallen tud mir der X2 8800... hmm.. muss ich mir auch noch überlegen. wenns in der kühlleistung so ziemlich die selbe ist, kann ich den auch nehmen oder`? oder hat das noch andere nachteile?

also die beiden Bitspower lüfter nehme ich, weil sie uv-aktiv sind. 
die müssen auch nicht recht leise sein, denn die die kommen eh an die lüftersteuerung, und die beiden dienen eher dem optischen eindruck.

und ja danke, da nehm ich gleich den durchsichtigen, da spar ich mir 15 euro.
der kühlkörper ist ja einer der besten, hast du gesagt, oder?

wegen des agb: also soo schick find ich ihn auch nicht, aber irgendwie praktisch, da spar ich mir wieder etwas schlauch, und ich finde er ist gut zu befüllen.

den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man z.b sowas da befüllt: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...eam--Einbaurahmen-f-r-aquatube--Rev--1-5.html oder so was:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1915_aquabox-5-1-4--silber.html


----------



## olstyle (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich werde mir schon den dickeren schlauch nehmen, gefällt mir besser. muss ich halt noch schauen, wie ich das hinkriege mit dem striker. vl ein reduzier-stück selber basteln.


Am einfachsten ist es wenn du die beiden Stücke von und zum Board mit 8mm Schlauch machst. Bräuchtest halt zwei entsprechende Anschlüsse und einen Meter dünnen schlauch.


> also besser gefallen tud mir der X2 8800... hmm.. muss ich mir auch noch überlegen. wenns in der kühlleistung so ziemlich die selbe ist, kann ich den auch nehmen oder`? oder hat das noch andere nachteile?


Kannst auch den nehmen. Afaik ist er sogar ein ganz kleines bisschen stärker, frisst aber dafür auch mehr Durchfluss.


> also die beiden Bitspower lüfter nehme ich, weil sie uv-aktiv sind.
> die müssen auch nicht recht leise sein, denn die die kommen eh an die lüftersteuerung, und die beiden dienen eher dem optischen eindruck.


Auch mit eienr Lüftersteurung bekommt man nervende Lager nicht in den Griff...





> und ja danke, da nehm ich gleich den durchsichtigen, da spar ich mir 15 euro.
> der kühlkörper ist ja einer der besten, hast du gesagt, oder?


In aktuellen Vergleichstests ist das DER Beste. Der vorne verlinkte Ybris könnte ebsser sein, bis jetzt gibts aber nur begeisterte User und noch keinen Test in der HWLuxx Printed o.Ä. .


> wegen des agb: also soo schick find ich ihn auch nicht, aber irgendwie praktisch, da spar ich mir wieder etwas schlauch, und ich finde er ist gut zu befüllen.
> den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man z.b sowas da befüllt: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...eam--Einbaurahmen-f-r-aquatube--Rev--1-5.html oder so was:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1915_aquabox-5-1-4--silber.html


So ein bisschen Schlauch tut gar nichts. Besonders einfach zum befüllen ist so ein kleines Ding aber auch nicht.

Am elegantesten ist imo ein Fillport welcher zu einem Laufwerksschacht-AGB führt, dicht gefolgt von einem Röhren-AGB.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 17.04.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Am einfachsten ist es wenn du die beiden Stücke von und zum Board mit 8mm Schlauch machst. Bräuchtest halt zwei entsprechende Anschlüsse und einen Meter dünnen schlauch.



ja, mal sehn, vl find ich noch ne andere lösung, aber wenn es keine andere gute lösung bibt, dan werde ich wohl gleich bei 11/8 schlauch bleiben.



> Kannst auch den nehmen. Afaik ist er sogar ein ganz kleines bisschen stärker, frisst aber dafür auch mehr Durchfluss.



ok, also ich werde mich für den X2 entscheiden.



> Auch mit eienr Lüftersteurung bekommt man nervende Lager nicht in den Griff...



ja auch wieder war, naja, mal schaun, wenn sie nichts sind, werden sie halt wieder verkauft und umgetauscht.


> In aktuellen Vergleichstests ist das DER Beste. Der vorne verlinkte Ybris könnte ebsser sein, bis jetzt gibts aber nur begeisterte User und noch keinen Test in der HWLuxx Printed o.Ä. .



ok, dan werd ich auch bei dem von dir empfohlenen bleiben   



> So ein bisschen Schlauch tut gar nichts. Besonders einfach zum befüllen ist so ein kleines Ding aber auch nicht.
> 
> Am elegantesten ist imo ein Fillport welcher zu einem Laufwerksschacht-AGB führt, dicht gefolgt von einem Röhren-AGB.



nein, also ich bleibe bei dem zum anstecken 
  das andere scheint mir alles ein bischen zu umständlich.

und das mit dem radiator muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie es halt dan past.

ich werde jetzt noch mal meine liuste überarbarbeiten, und dan noch mal hier bescheid geben. vl gibt es ja dan noch etwas was nicht passt.

aber auf jeden fall mal ein großes dankeschön an ruyven und dich olstyle  
ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 17.04.2008 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das bei der pumpe und beim agb standardmäßig ein 1/4 " gewinde montiert sind, aber mit 10/8er tülln, aber da passen dan schon die 13/ auch rein, nicht wahr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 05:05 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hätte mich jetzt für diesen Schlauch entschieden : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-PVC-13-10mm-UV-aktiv-blau--transparent-.html
> 
> ist der in ordnung?
> 
> ...



wenn er dir gefällt...
ich find solche würste etwas hässlich, aber abgesehen davon, dass man recht schwer um ecken kommt und spezielle, meist eher teure anschlüsse braucht, haben sie keine nachteile.




			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> also besser gefallen tud mir der X2 8800... hmm.. muss ich mir auch noch überlegen. wenns in der kühlleistung so ziemlich die selbe ist, kann ich den auch nehmen oder`? oder hat das noch andere nachteile?



nö.



> den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man z.b sowas da befüllt: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...eam--Einbaurahmen-f-r-aquatube--Rev--1-5.html oder so was:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1915_aquabox-5-1-4--silber.html



derarige agbs haben z.t. eine kleine öffnung in der oberseite, d.h. man sieht den agb ein bißchen nach vorne raus und kann dann was reingießen.

alternativ sind die gläser von vorne abschraubbar - d.h. das gehäuse wird (wenn der agb im laufwerksschacht und nicht im deckel eingebaut ist) auf die rückseite gelegt/-stellt, so dass man dann "von oben" in den agb was reingießen kann.
natürlich extrem unpraktisch zum nachfüllen, die meisten leute mit front-agb haben den nur für die optik und zusätzlich noch einen anderen zum befüllen.



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 17.04.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das bei der pumpe und beim agb standardmäßig ein 1/4 " gewinde montiert sind, aber mit 10/8er tülln, aber da passen dan schon die 13/ auch rein, nicht wahr?



in die anschlüsse logischerweise nicht - oder wie soll schlauch mit 10mm innendurchmesser durch eine überwurfmutter passen, die schläuche mit 10mm außendurchmesser abdichtet? 
was du brauchst, ist ein g1/4" auslass-adapter für eine eheim1046, in den kannst du dann beliebige anschlüsse einschrauben. (die pumpe selbst hat ein g1/8" gewinde, dass aber so tief liegt, dass man nichtmal normale g1/8" anschlüsse nehmen kann)
alternativ nimmst du gleich die watercool eheim1046 12v, da liegt einer bei.

der agb hat eigentlich keinen anschluss montiert, sondern stelle ein g1/4" gewinde für beliebige anschlüsse bereit.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (18. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*

ok, auslass-adapter ist hinzu gefügt 
  danke  

falls noch fragen auftauchen( und ich habe so das schlechte gefühl, das werden sie) melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 18.04.2008 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, auslass-adapter ist hinzu gefügt
> danke
> 
> falls noch fragen auftauchen( und ich habe so das schlechte gefühl, das werden sie) melde ich mich wieder.



mal ne blöde frage, was muss ich den alles bachten beim befüllen?
also, wie befülle ich den den kreislauf überhaupt? also beim agb schätze ich mal, aber muss ich dabei die wakü einschalten, nicht oder? da wär ja dan die pumpe hinüber..


----------



## olstyle (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 21.04.2008 04:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne blöde frage, was muss ich den alles beachten beim befüllen?
> also, wie befülle ich den den kreislauf überhaupt? also beim agb schätze ich mal, aber muss ich dabei die wakü einschalten, nicht oder? da wär ja dan die pumpe hinüber..


Je nach dem wie schnell du nach giessen kannst, entweder
1. AGB füllen, Pumpe an und dann schnell nach giessen so dass der AGB nie leer wird. 

oder

2.AGB voll machen, Pumpe starten, sobald der AGB leer ist Pumpe stoppen, AGB wieder füllen...


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 21.04.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 21.04.2008 04:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhm, hört sich nach einer besch*** arbeit an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				olstyle am 21.04.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach dem wie schnell du nach giessen kannst, entweder
> 1. AGB füllen, Pumpe an und dann schnell nach giessen so dass der AGB nie leer wird.
> 
> oder
> ...



wenn der agb nicht der höchste punkt im kreislauf ist und der einlass in den agb über der wasseroberfläche liegt, kann es passieren, dass letzteres nicht klappt.
prinzipiell überleben es die pumpen aber auch kurzfristig, wenn sie n luft-/wassergemisch ansaugen.
da sie dabei enorm an förderleistung verlieren schaffen es selbst langsame personen, schnell genug nachzugießen 
beschissene arbeit ist es auch nicht (solange man gut an den agb rankommt) - und dauert auch nur wenige minuten (bei starken pumpen und kleinen kreisläufen vermutlich weniger)


p.s.: drauf achten, wann der kreislauf voll ist. gerade bei kleinen kreisläufen und starken pumpen kommt gleich zu anfang fast alle luft raus - d.h. von einer sekunde auf die andere strömt soviel wasser in den agb, wie die pumpe raussaugt.
man gießt in dem moment aber noch so schnell, wie die pumpe saugt.
und in einem kleinen agb bedeutet doppelt so viel wasser rein, wie raus, ganz schnell ne überschwemmung. (verschärft wird dieses problem durch einen trichter, wenn man so schnell gießt, dass wasser im trichter stehen bleibt)


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Komponenten - Reihenfolge*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 21.04.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 21.04.2008 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhh.. hört sich gefährlich an..
 :-o  aber ich werde das schon schaffen.. (hoffe ich) ohne total schaden  

aber danke auf jeden fall für den hinweis.


----------

